# Moms 80th birthday bike



## Roger seitzmeir (Jun 25, 2017)

Been building this for my moms 80th birthday. Unfortunately lost all the pics from the build but am almost done. It rides fantastic and all that's missing is powder coating the front fender, putting on the badge and chrome basket and finding an appropriate headlight. Been a real fun build


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 25, 2017)

:eek:  she don't look a day over 13


----------

